# Neue Schule Verbindend Bit..Any Good?



## Rossifoal1 (18 October 2011)

Has anybody had any dramatic (or small!) results using this bit?

I've been browsing through their website and have decided upon this one from what they say themselves about it. But tried and tested advice is always the way forward 

x


----------



## PorkChop (18 October 2011)

I really like this bit, I have only had one horse that didn't like, great for horses that have fleshy tongues and not a lot of room in their mouths.

Might be worth looking at Cotswold Sports version of this bit, I think called the tongue relief bit.  I have one of these and an original verbindend and the only difference is price.


----------



## angelish (18 October 2011)

i got one last year from advise on here and loved it ,it did make a difference (along with help from my instructor) to my horse who can be a little heavy/leany on the contact and can easily tip onto his forhand 

it was however no good at all for a horse who avoids the contact/can come back at you as my friend found


----------



## dressage_diva (18 October 2011)

I too tried this bit after recommendations on here and I was thrilled with it! Made such a difference to my boy I'd thoroughly recommend it!


----------



## jackobear (18 October 2011)

My horse goes really well in it too


----------



## trendybraincell (18 October 2011)

Recently changed from the team up to the verbindend and a drop noseband. Great results, very pleased so far


----------



## Mavis007 (18 October 2011)

I also bought one after advice on here. My horse does go really well in it- other than he still sticks his tongue out. However, as he does this stood in the stable I am now coming to the conclusion that no bit is ever going to help this


----------



## MissSBird (18 October 2011)

We found this a god-send for our fell pony, who had a habit of leaning very heavily on the hand, to the extend her rider's arm was cramping when she rode! This bit really lightened her and made her much more pleasant to ride.


----------



## Halfstep (19 October 2011)

I have an old style verbinded which I find very effective and horse friendly. The newer ones however are more angled and I've know a few horses to react badly to them. Shame that the older ones are very hard to get hold of!


----------



## Rossifoal1 (19 October 2011)

Thank you for all your replies.

This has given me alot of confidence and I'll be making a purchase with my next payday!With him being quite big and green (big green giant ..ahahahar..), he does tend to tip onto the forehand quite easily  and doesnt seem to salivate very well so im hoping this will help him relax his jaw and stop trying to overbend.

I'll let you know how it goes??

Thanks again

x


----------



## ThePony (19 October 2011)

Another positive report here, mare loves it and is much happier in it than others we have tried (although other mare hates it - she has the NS eggbutt as she feels happier to come down to the contact with a more still bit).

Why not hire one from a bit shop first? Cheaper way to look before you leap! I would also 110% recommend talking to the NS bit advice line first, incredibly informative and really helped me understand much better the difference between their slightly different bits, and why one or the other would suit. It's free, so worth a chat either way!


----------



## Faithkat (19 October 2011)

After reading good reports one here a little while ago, I hired one first as they are quite expensive but my mare goes really happily in it so I kept it.


----------



## flippa_t (19 October 2011)

Another positive vote for the verbinand!  Use it on my youngster who tends to go a bit deep and lean.  He is a lot lighter in the contact in this and easier to engage.

I got mine off ebay as decided that by the time I'd hired one and paid the postage etc it would be cheaper to buy one second hand and sell it again if he didn't like it - worth a look!


----------



## Rossifoal1 (19 October 2011)

flippa_t said:



			Another positive vote for the verbinand!  Use it on my youngster who tends to go a bit deep and lean.  He is a lot lighter in the contact in this and easier to engage.

I got mine off ebay as decided that by the time I'd hired one and paid the postage etc it would be cheaper to buy one second hand and sell it again if he didn't like it - worth a look!
		
Click to expand...

Very good idea, will have a look. Thanks again everyone


----------



## Frankie10 (19 October 2011)

Hi 
My last horse loved it but my new one doesnt for some reason. I'll be selling mine- i think it's a 6 inch (or 5 3/4- wouldhave to check which ) -pm me if you're interested.
X


----------

